# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware]  CPC Hardware N°25 – nouvelle formule – est sorti !

## Doc TB

C'est avec une grande fierté que nous vous annonçons la naissance de Canard PC Hardware "Next-Gen" ! Le bébé est né le 24 juin 2015 et pèse 248 grammes. L'accouchement a duré environ 3 mois, mais les parents se portent bien. Cette nouvelle formule apporte un sérieux lifting à notre magazine, qui en avait bien besoin après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services. Au menu, une nouvelle couverture sexy, un nouveau logo, un nouveau format (21x29.7), une maquette bien plus moderne, de nouvelles rubriques et tout un tas de petites choses pour rendre CPC Hardware plus agréable à lire. Sur le fond par contre, rien ne change : nous conservons l'intransigeance sarcastique qui provoque depuis toujours des bouffées de chaleur chez les attachés de presse.
 Mais parlons donc du sommaire. Pour ce numéro d'été, nous vous avons concocté un dossier d'ampleur sur les objets connectés. Nous étudions d'abord ce nouvel eldorado du marketing en parlant de l'intérêt concret qu'ils représentent, des implications en manière de vie privée et de leurs sécurités. Nous testons ensuite de nombreux objets connectés, en passant des montres type Apple Watch jusqu'aux ampoules Hue de Philips, en passant par de nombreux autres produits : balance, tracker, bracelet de suivi d'activité, station météo, arroseur automatique de plantes vertes,… Et jusqu'au Mother de Sen.se qui permet de transformer quasiment n'importe quoi en objet connecté.
 Pour rester dans le caractère estival, nous vous proposons également un grand dossier sur les drones : que valent-ils ? Comment les choisir ? Quelle législation s'applique pour les différents scénarios de vol ? Vous y trouverez également un comparatif des principaux modèles pour toutes les bourses, de 50 à 1000€. Cette nouvelle formule intègre également de nombreux petits dossiers. Nous sommes par exemple intéressés aux cartes MicroSD et à leurs contrefaçons très courantes, à Windows 10 IoT pour Raspberry Pi, aux technologies qui permettent de dépasser le Gigabit Ethernet, aux nouvelles cartes graphiques (GTX 980 Ti, Radeon R9 300), aux produits chimiques corrosifs pour dissoudre n'importe quoi, aux Core i5/i7 5675C / 5775C, aux lunettes gamers, etc. En exclusivité mondiale, nous vous présentons également la nouvelle carte 3D Voodoo de 3DFX… Une nouvelle rubrique sur les mythes de la High-Tech est aussi au programme, tout comme un test du fameux Brodule.
 Enfin, nous avons remodelé en profondeur d'anciennes rubriques comme l'historique, désormais axé sur une marque (AMD pour ce numéro). Nos tests flash sont également nettement plus attrayants, tout comme notre guide d'achat, qui a subi un lifting et une injection de botox pour un relooking extrême. Cette rubrique débute désormais avec une présentation de statistiques exclusives sur le marché des composants. Mais trêve de blablas, nous vous laissons la recouvrir en détail. N'hésitez pas à nous faire part de votre avis !
 PS : Je profite d'ailleurs de cette news pour remercier tous ceux qui ont contribué à cette nouvelle formule. Merci à tous !

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## natijah

Objets connectés, drones, mouarf...

Pas grand chose qui m'intéresse à vue d’œil, mais j'ai envie de découvrir le nouveau format et de vous soutenir pour le prochain!

----------


## gregounech

Heh les gars, c'est bien une fausse pub ça?  (edit : je me suis fait avoir à la première lecture quand meme  ::P:  ::P: )

----------


## Luk

Un bien beau bébé, je vais passer le chercher chez mon dealer.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Je l'ai vu en librairie ici mais je préfère attendre la version epresse...

----------


## Algent

Vu à carrefour hier, rien dans ma boite ce soir... gniiii  ::(: ...... ::P: .

Enfin bon il tombe à point celui la, mon petit cousin a réclamé un PC. Va falloir que je me replonge la dedans  ::O: .

----------


## L0ur5

Owi le test du brodule  :Bave:

----------


## Flad

Pas de nouveau sur la CPC Box ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a de nouvelle config notamment une compacte dans ce beau numéro.

----------


## Jolaventur

et encore trop de références de processeurs/CG.
Ça fait magazine de nerds...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Excusez-moi mais il sortira sur epresse?

----------


## Narm

3dfx  :Bave: 
D'ailleurs je jette une bouteille à la mer ; si quelqu'un possède une Voodoo4 4500 PCI MAC, qu'il fasse signe, c'est le dernier modèle commercial qu'il me manque à ma collection  :^_^:

----------


## Dandu

T'as pas un bon plan pour trouver une Voodoo 2 pour iMac en port mezzanine ?

----------


## Narm

> T'as pas un bon plan pour trouver une Voodoo 2 pour iMac en port mezzanine ?


 :tired: 

Nop, hormis voir si un des collectionneurs de falconfly.de en possédant une daignerait en vendre un exemplaire. 
Et les bons plans, pour les 3dfx, c'est quasi mort aujourd'hui suite à la mode du retrogaming  ::|:

----------


## olivarius

Très bon cru cette nouvelle formule  :;):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Toujours pas dispo sur epresse, snif...

----------


## john_matrix

Hello,
J'ai récupéré le magazine chez mon boucher toute à l'heure et en le feuilletant jusqu'au test de la 980Ti, il y est mentionné que ça ne sert à rien d'acheter un modèle "custom" et que le modèle de ref avec le radiateur de base est amplement suffisant et silencieux pour la montée en fréquence tout en silence.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ?
Car je suis un peu paumé avec toutes ces refs, customs, coil whine, etc...
Perso j'étais un peu parti sur la Gigabyte Gaming.

Merci beaucoup !

Edit : très bon magazine au passage !  ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Toujours pas dispo... :/

----------


## Ragondin

> Heh les gars, c'est bien une fausse pub ça?  (edit : je me suis fait avoir à la première lecture quand meme )
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8xP3eYx.jpg


Ptain la même. Quand j'ai vu ça, je me suis dit qu'il y avait un truc qui ne tournait pas rond.

----------


## thejhn

C'est l'accouchement qui a duré 3 mois ou la conception ?

----------


## nimentrix

Merci de me confirmer que vous êtes toujours chez epresse, vu qu'il y a eu pas mal de changement chez eux et que le dernier Canard PC hardware n'apparait toujours pas... Si c'est fini, dommage c'était cool de vous lire sur tablette...

----------


## natijah

+1 moi aussi j'attends la version dématérialisée.

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Pareil... toujours rien. C'est fait exprès? :P

----------


## beber75

Combien de temps pour le recevoir par la poste? 
(un abonné impatient)

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Pour epresse, il sera décalé de qqes jours.

----------


## charognard

Test de lunettes, 4 pages sur le micro SD, 10 pages sur les objets connectés, les produits d'entretien, les drones ....
j'attends impatiemment les tests sonotones pour mes grands parents, les moyens de contraceptions pour ma fille et les produits cautérisant pour mes héroïdes de vos prochains numéros.

j'exagère à peine, mais c'est l'impression ressentie (ça devient hors sujet, ou il faut renommer CANARD PC)

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

canard pc HARDWARE. Cela me semble à propos. :D

Par contre, toujours rien sur epresse...

----------


## charognard

Et PC ça veut dire quoi ?
Personnal computer, Pocket computer, Parti communiste dans le pire des cas !

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Canard PC, c'est le nom de leur magazine bimensuel, ceci est une sorte de hors série régulier.

Donc à moins de renommer "Canard PC" en "Canard"...

Ou peut-être le renommer en "CanHardware" pourrait le faire? :D

----------


## johnclaude

> Et PC ça veut dire quoi ?
> Personnal computer, Pocket computer, Parti communiste dans le pire des cas !


 Et au niveau de tes tendances monomaniaques, ton psy déprime toujours?

----------


## Mastaba

A propos du dossier sur le réseau au-delà de 1Gb/s, il y a aussi l'infiniband et le 10Gb SFP+.

----------


## n4tURL

Toujours pas reçu. Obligé d'aller le lire en cachette  ::siffle:: chez mon libraire en attendant  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## ZcommeDodo

Également, au sujet de l'augmentation du débit réseau, il y a l'option "Jumbo Frames" (ou "Paquet étendu" ou encore "Paquets géants") qu'il convient de configurer lorsque les équipements le permettent. La contrainte : il faut que tous les éléments de la chaine supportent l'option, et que tous ces éléments soient configurés ainsi. Pour info, cela permet de consacrer les paquets IP un peu plus aux données qu'à l'emballage des données. Par exemple, en configurant à 9014 octets mes 'jumbo frames', je fais transiter un film de vacances à 115MO/s au lieu de 95 MO/s.
Concernant les switches administrables, on pouvait trouver également un Cisco SG300-10 autour de 170€ l'année dernière, mais allez savoir pourquoi, les tarifs se sont littéralement enflammés et il oscille aujourd'hui autour de 220€.
Sinon, page 49, quitte à tomber dans la tristounette répétition "incessamment sous peu", autant enrichir la collection : "incessamment sous peu tout de suite maintenant sans plus attendre illico presto sur-le-champ immédiatement sans tarder".

----------


## AmokK

On veut la version ePresse, on veut la version ePresse !!!...

----------


## natijah

Canard sans mag, canard qui frag! Chopez les!

----------


## romualdt

Bonjour,

Toujours pas recu alors qu'il est dispo chez le libraire :/, ca n'est jamais arrivé... 
Je soupçonne mon facteur de me l'avoir piqué  ::):  , comment s'en faire renvoyer un ? (sachant que sur le site la rubrique "Numéro non recu" ne concerne que CPC.

----------


## nimentrix

Toujours rien chez epresse, alors qu'il m'avait confirmé par mail lundi  que le mag arrivait  "dans quelques jours"...
Vous z'avez perdu le PDF a leur envoyer les gars ?

----------


## Wabbitt

Ben moi, en désespoir de cause, je l'ai acheté chez mon libraire...
Ça manque vraiment de communication et d'explications, cette absence sur ePresse 10 jours après la parution.
Et chez ePresse, pas de réponse, ce qui va bien avec leur appli programmée avec les pieds, incapable de se souvenir du dernier magazine consulté, encore moins de la page, alors que Kindle (le prg) fait ça très bien depuis longtemps, et sur tous les bouquins de ma bibliothèque électronique.
A ce sujet, réponse officielle de ePresse : cette fonction est dispo sur Androïd mais pas sur iPad !!! A l'ère de la programmation multi-plateforme, si ça ne s'appelle pas se f... de la g... du monde...

----------


## Thyrion

L'appli ePresse sous Windows 8 est un désastre (crash, bugs divers, freezes). Et en général, avec ePresse sous PC, la qualité des images est plutôt mauvaise, c'est bien trop compressé !

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Wé, et ne pas pouvoir télécharger le numéro offline puduku un peu aussi...

Vous allez continuer avec epresse ou on peut arrêter les frais direct? :P

----------


## del65

Ah non ça on peut le faire, en tous cas avec un appareil sous Android.

Il faut désactiver la connexion réseau pour que l'appli s'ouvre correctement en mode hors ligne, et ensuite aller dans la section "Mes achats".

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Oui, sous Android, mais pas sur PC.

----------


## AmokK

La version ePresse, on peut faire une croix dessus ? Que l'on sache si l'on doit se procurer son précieux autrement.

----------


## nimentrix

ePresse m' envoyé un mail ; "Bonjour,

Cela va prendre plus de temps que prévu initialement, nous ne manquerons pas de vous informer dès que le n° sera disponible."

la balle est donc dans le camp de Presse Non Stop pour faire le nécéessaire auprès d'Espresse, je vois pas où ça coince vu que le dernier numéro de CPC est dispo sur ePresse....

----------


## AmokK

Au vu de ta citation j'vois pas pourquoi le problème viendrait de l'un ou l'autre, mais en tout cas c'est trop long !

----------


## nimentrix

Perso, j'ai envoyé des msg à ePresse, ils m'ont répondu à chaque fois, et l'appli fonctionne super bien sur Ipad Air et sur PC. Donc j'espère que le dernierCanard PC Hardware va être dispo et rejoindre ses camarades CPC, humanoide et CPC hardware (le précédent) dans mon kiosque virtuel

---------- Post added at 18h09 ---------- Previous post was at 17h52 ----------



---------- Post added at 18h11 ---------- Previous post was at 18h09 ----------




> Au vu de ta citation j'vois pas pourquoi le problème viendrait de l'un ou l'autre, mais en tout cas c'est trop long !


Ayant travaillé dans le domaine de la mise en ligne de contenu numérique, la seule explication qui me semble logique concernant la non disponibilité sur ePresse, c'est que ePresse n'est pas reçu le PDF de la part de Presse Non Stop pour une transformation et une mise en ligne. 

Mais c'est p'têt pas ça des explications illogiques pourraient être  : un complot, une malédiction cthuluienne, un pdf bloqué dans le coffre d'une banque grecque...

----------


## AmokK

Je disais pas ça dans ce sens, ni pour critiquer ou quoi, c'est juste que la citation dit "ça va prendre plus de temps", et paf t'en conclus "c'est la faute de presse non stop"   ::):

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy
...

----------


## Wabbitt

Réponse de Epresse à ma question sur la parution de CPC Hardware :
"Désolé mais c'est un choix de l'éditeur.
Toutes nos excuses."
Alors, Presse non stop et CPC Hardware, qu'avez-vous à répondre à ça ?
 ::huh:: 

---------- Post added at 14h23 ---------- Previous post was at 14h20 ----------




> All work and no CPC makes Zoidberg a dull boy


J'ai signalé ce message comme abus et infraction à la charte. Ça n'apporte rien d'intelligent ou marrant et pollue la discussion.
 ::|:

----------


## glanumf

D'apres un post sur tweeter d'@HumanoideMag : "nouvelle boutique en ligne de Presse Non-stop qui a pris beaucoup de retard."

https://twitter.com/HumanoideMag/sta...32267430559744

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

glanumf: mmh, p-ê est ce dû à ça. A voir. parce que le nouveau cpc est bien sorti mais le hardware pas alors qu'il est sorti avant en papier.

Wabbit: dsl, j'ai pe poussé sur la longueur. Mais si effectivement, c'est drôle... à condition de capter la référence. Je vois pour raccourcir le brol. :P

----------


## Wabbitt

Mouais, si c'est drôle alors...je capte pas, mais mon anglais n'est sans doute pas assez bon ou je n'ai pas la bonne référence. C'est tout le problème des private jokes, il ne sont parfois marrants que pour leur seul auteur.

Alors Presse Non Stop recréerait un kiosque comme l'ancien, mais en mieux ? Qui en a parlé, et quand, à part dans ce tweet ?
L'expérience précédente m'avait laissé un goût de cendres, j'y ai perdu après formatages tous mes CPC et CPC Hardware achetés, car l'appli n'existe plus sur Windows store ni AppStore...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Mmh, c'est pas cool en effet... le démat', si c'est mal fait, fait perdre de la valeur aux articles...

ps: c'est de Shining, quand il tape à la machine "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy".

----------


## Wabbitt

OK, je n'ai pas la référence en effet, Shining est l'un des très rares films avec Jack que je n'ai pas vus...suis pas client des films gore, même s'il joue dedans...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Il ne me semble pas que c'était un film gore, c'était plus psychologique. Enfin, une bonne excuse pour le (re)voir... :P

Toujours pas de cpc hardware sur epresse... :/

----------


## nimentrix

Presse Non-stop peut créer son kiosque numérique mais n'est pas obligé de disparaitre chez epresse, certains magazines sont disponibles dans plusieurs kiosques numériques. 
Perso ça me fait un peu ch.. vu que j'ai des crédits chez epresse surtout pour les titres Non-Stop... Vous pourriez avoir eu l'élégance de prévenir :-(

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Prévenir de quoi?

----------


## Dandu

> Presse Non-stop peut créer son kiosque numérique mais n'est pas obligé de disparaitre chez epresse, certains magazines sont disponibles dans plusieurs kiosques numériques. 
> Perso ça me fait un peu ch.. vu que j'ai des crédits chez epresse surtout pour les titres Non-Stop... Vous pourriez avoir eu l'élégance de prévenir :-(


On t'as indiqué sur Twitter que c'était un problème technique, ça va arriver. Tu te fais des films sur le reste.

----------


## Wabbitt

> On t'as indiqué sur Twitter que c'était un problème technique, ça va arriver. Tu te fais des films sur le reste.


Nous avons surtout eu pour le moment des indications individuelles, mais imprécises voire contradictoires, de ePresse. Aucune info de la part de CPC à part un vague tweet : "Humanoïde Magazine ‏@HumanoideMag @gnomii @Aralass Cela va arriver cet été avec la nouvelle boutique en ligne de Presse Non-stop qui a pris beaucoup de retard.", plus aujourd'hui le message cité ci-dessus, laconique et peu aimable.
En attendant, les lecteurs de la version électronique sont pénalisés, sans explications ni excuse, chose inhabituelle de la part de CPC.
Cordialement quand même...
 ::(:

----------


## natijah

En général les infos pour CPC Hardware c'est sur ce compte Twitter: https://twitter.com/CPCHardware/with_replies

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Wé enfin, devoir aller checker un twitter et aucune info sur le site officiel... bof...

----------


## natijah

Moi non plus je n'aime pas cette mode du Twitter quand on peut mettre une news sur un site et utiliser Twitter en parallèle.
De plus en plus de monde font comme ça, et c'est vraiment chiant aussi je trouve...

Je rêve du jour de la disparation de Twitter!  :^_^:

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Pis les twitter et autres fesse bouc, c'est pas le mal?

----------


## nimentrix

Je ne sais pas si je me fais des films mais CPC Hardware est sortir le 25 juin, nous sommes le 15 juillet et toujours rien... 
Pour la petite histoire j'ai qd même envoyé 2 mails à epresse avant d'interpeller sur Tweeter..

De la même manière toujours pas d'Humanoïde...

Je vais acheter les versions papier, comme avant .... 
Je vais finir pas me réabonner à la version papier et je vous entendrais un de ces jours vanner les vieux cons qui veulent pas passer au numérique.... 

Ce qui me fait un peu sourire c'est que CPC ne se gêne pas pour tirer à boulets rouges sur les boites dans les domaine informatique et média  qui communiquent mal ou peu, ben là c'est un peu l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité...

Communiquer sur Tweeter n'est pas suffisant, y'a environ 10 % des français qui l'utilisent... c'était pas bien difficile de l'indiquer sur ce forum qui est certainement plus lu par les fans de CPC.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Non, ePresse n'est pas abandonné.
Mais en raison de soucis techniques la parution en numérique de tous nos numéros d'été a été retardée.
Si tout va bien, le Canard PC Hardware n°25 devrait être disponible demain. Pour Humanoïde, ce sera la semaine prochaine.

Nous ne vannons pas les lecteurs qui ne veulent pas passer au numérique, loin de là, et l'abonnement papier, c'est très bien.
Nous n'avons pas communiquer avant, faute d'avoir une date précise à donner, mais c'était une erreur: mea culpa.

----------


## nimentrix

Merci pour cette réponse Ivan.
Faute avouée totalement pardonnée ;-)

----------


## nimentrix

CPC hardware dispo depuis ce matin sur epresse. Thx :-)

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Il n'était pas nécessaire de communiquer de date, juste ce que VOUS vous saviez aurait suffit... :/

----------


## Darth_tatin

Difficile a trouver en Belgique le CPC Hardware. faut en faire des librairies dans mon coin. Humanoide est difficilement trouvable aussi.

----------


## Sodium

Je ne sais pas si vous avez changé quelque chose, si c'est la nouvelle app epresse ou si c'est moi qui rêve mais c'est enfin lisible en plein écran sur ma tablette Android alors qu'avant je devais zoomer à la barbare pour pouvoir lire les textes.

----------


## Ben336

Owi le test du brodule

----------


## Zi0u

Des infos pour la sortie du CPC H N°26 ?  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

Tiens si teraboule passe par ici, j'aimerais bien son avis sur un truc à propos du ventirad noctua testé dans ce n°25. J'avais déjà la version précédente, et pour un autre pc il me fallait un ventirad à faible encombrement. J'ai donc acheté la nouvelle version et j'ai pu comparer NH9 Li et du L9x65.
En gros dans la même bécane j'ai les mêmes températures, sur le topic adapté on m'a dit de postuler comme testeur chez cowcotland  ::ninja:: 

Bref, un comparatif de ventirads à faible encombrement c'est à l'étude? (et accessoirement, je remets pas en cause le test publié, mais je m'attendais à mieux quand je l'ai lu)

----------


## kitetkat

> Des infos pour la sortie du CPC H N°26 ?


La même c'est prévu pour quand la suite ??!!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Aux environs du 8 Octobre dixit TB sur Twitter.

----------


## natijah

Concernant le test des lunettes, enfin surtout la « lumière bleue ».

Hormis la dangerosité ou non, des liens ont-ils été établi entre la « lumière bleue » et des problèmes de sommeil ? Je ne sais pas si je suis clair.  ::huh::

----------

